# bimbo / bombe / bebon



## elisaf

Bonjour !
Je lis toujours l´expression « bimbo » en parlant de filles (ou de garçons, pourquoi pas) qui ne sont pas intellectuels. On dit : « Une intello ou une bimbo ? »
Mais d´où vient ce mot ?
Merci en avance !

"Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr" Dicho popular que me repetía mamá.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

La palabra es de origen inglés:



> *bimbo */n
> (pl bimbos) (coloq, pey) mujer joven atractiva considerada poco inteligente:He married a blonde bimbo half his age. Se caso con una rubia a la que le doblaba la edad.


----------



## Tina.Irun

*Bimbo : *
Terme américain (dérivant de l'italien _*bimbo*_, féminin _bimba_, signifiant "petit enfant") désignant une fille jeune et (généralement) sexy, superficielle et pour tout dire assez écervelée.


----------



## elisaf

Merci à tous!


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Pues yo, la única vez que he oído esta palabra ha sido refieriéndose a un hombre (como también apuntaba Elisaf) y fue en una canción de "Axelle Red" (una intérprete belga de origen flamenco, como muchos sabrán). La canción se titula "_À tâtons_":

Empieza así:

_Parlons de mon baby...
parlons de mon *bimbo* à moi...
il a cet effet...
que jamais personne n'a eu sur moi..._

_(Merece la pena escucharla)


_Sin más; como anécdota. 

Un saludo


----------



## chics

En castellano podría ir bien una "barbie".


----------



## elisaf

Hola!
Queda más que claro!
Son Barbie y Ken
Saludos!


----------



## Tina.Irun

elisaf said:


> Hola!
> Queda más que claro!
> Son Barbie y Ken
> Saludos



No exactamente. 
A la "bimbo" se le presupone unas formas *muy exuberantes* (muchas veces resultado de la cirugía) que puede que la "barbie"     no tenga. Es más bien "una tetona sin seso" o "una tía con tetas grandes".


----------



## elisaf

Y ahora me queda super claro!
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## chics

¡Iglesia! ¿Estamos hablando de lo mismo? 

Una Barbie es rubia, una muñeca -literalmente descerebrada, pues- y la de 2005 tiene estas medidas, más "adaptadas a la realidad": altura, 29 cm; busto, 12'5 centímetros; cintura, 8; cadera, 14. En una persona serían 91-58-100 (si midiera 2,10 m. Además tendría las piernas más largas que Anna Karenbeu y pesaría menos de cincuenta kilos, ya puestos).

Teniendo en cuenta que Marilyn Monroe decía medir 90-60-90, (aunque con 1,52m de altura) me parece que sí, que una barbie un poco exuberante es. 

Además la imagen que tenemos es la de las _antiguas_, de antes de 2000, que tenían un pecho de 120 cm -en escala "humana"- para la mitad de contorno de cintura. No sé, yo para decir "una tetona sin seso" digo "una _barbie_", sin hacer cálculos de este tipo y sin pensar primero en Pamela Anderson.

(Oh, no... no puedo creer que esté hablando de todo ésto... )


----------



## Tina.Irun

La "Bimbo suprema" es por supuesto Pamela Anderson. 
La "bimbo" más chic: Mónica Belluci.

Debo matizar que lo de "sin seso" es la imagen que dan (algunas veces verdadera, otras por interés comercial).

Para mí, la barbie sería Paris Hilton y Cía.

Bueno, ahora podemos pasar a los bimbos masculinos,
tema mucho más interesante para mí.


----------



## Glorys

NUEVA PREGUNTA
​
*¡Hola!*
Soy nueva aquí y tengo una duda sobre esta palabra ya que no entiendo muy bien su significado en una canción de Elisa Tovati que se llama "Un garçon facil". Dice así:

J'ai juste envie
D'un garçon facile
D'un beau bimbo
Habil et docil...

¿Alguien podría ayudarme?

*Gracias.*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo lo traduciría por "tío bueno/tío macizo"

¡ojo" es "habil*e* et docil*e*" (comme facile).



Iglesia said:


> *Bimbo : *
> Terme américain (dérivant de l'italien _*bimbo*_, féminin _bimba_, signifiant "petit enfant") désignant une fille jeune et (généralement) sexy, superficielle et pour tout dire assez écervelée.


 

He visto una palabra que podría corresponder a "bimbo: *pibón.*


----------



## yserien

En principio bimbo es un niño/a pequeño/a.
Las otras definiciones, las que he leído aquí y en otros sitios van desde marcas comerciales de pastelería hasta una definición machista de cierto tipo de mujeres.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Otra manera de llamar a la "bimbo": *bombón.* 
"¡es un verdadero bombón!"
¡Por lo menos es más dulce y menos vulgar que "tía buena"!


----------



## disiento

NUEVA PREGUNTA
​
*¡Hola!*

Bonjour!
Au livre de Philippe Labro, les gens.
Contexte: Maria W. une fille très belle est intelligente. Elle fait une très bonne interview coachée pour deux protagonistes. Margo c'est une réalisatrice du programme.
Chapitre 20 (dialogue)
Margo: la 3, reste sur ses yeux. La 2, n'oublie pas de passer à Théodore quand elle le fait sourire. La 3, les yeux! C'est d'accord, David, OK on va au bout, tant qu'à faire. Elle est belle, cette fille, c'est un *bebon*, putain, une *bebon*.
---
Le prof a expliqué que c'est une fille *canon*: très belle! - vous avez une traduction au espagnol?. Et pour Bimbo: une fille belle, décervelé objet sexuel. Je crois.
Merci!


----------



## Pohana

disiento said:


> ... Et pour Bimbo: une fille belle, décervelé objet sexuel. Je crois...


En Venezuela diríamos _una Barbie
_


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Bébon es argot "verlan" de *bombe*, y te dice nuestro diccionario a la voz "bombe":


> *Bombe*
> b. sexuelle fig & fam cañon, monumento;
> cette fille est une vraie b. sexuelle esta chica es un verdadero monumento;
> http://www.wordreference.com/fres/bombe



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


Iglesia said:


> La "Bimbo suprema" es por supuesto Pamela Anderson.


¡Eso es!


> Source
> son second mariage de cinq mois avec la bimbo d'_Alerte à Malibu _Carmen Electra



Para los bimbos chicos, en España decimos 
- yogurín
Se refiere sobre todo a la edad, pero si este yogurín está con una señora que le dobla la edad (como en el ejemplo del post 2 "Se caso con una rubia a la que le doblaba la edad.") tenemos que suponer que la ternura debida a la tierna edad no es el único motivo de interés de tal señora.


Pinairun said:


> No tiene nada que ver con la edad de la novia. Y si no la tiene, mejor.
> 
> Un chico _yogurín_ suele tener estas características:
> Alto, guapo,  bien formado, se le notan todos los músculos pectorales y abdominales, dientes perfectos, bonita sonrisa, etc.
> 
> Más o menos, a eso le llaman ser un _yogurín_.
> Saludos



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

